# Sage Oracle grinder issue



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Afternoon all,

I'm looking for some advice as my grinder isn't performing as normal lately, usually a grind setting of around 18 to 22 seems to give me a decent shot with 22g in and 36g to 40g out, but after a recent clean out and hoover etc to make sure everything was spotlessly clean I decided to remove the conical burr as I could see a build up of ground coffee that I'm sure was impeding the movement of ground coffee upon grinding.

Just for info I always order freshly roasted beans (light to medium roast) from the likes of Rave,Square Mile, Union etc so I'm confident it isn't a stale bean issue.

I carefully removed and cleaned the burr and replaced it being extremely careful not over or under tighten the bolt, I've since noticed that I'm having to open up the grind setting to 25 to get a decent shot? Any suggestions would be greatly received!

Thanks in advance

Leigh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does it matter ? Different beans , different settings. You no where near zero , so as long as the taste is good , is it important ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So you've cleaned the grinder and now it needs to be set coarser ? Id say thats a successful clean


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Boots,

no it doesn't necessarily matter its just the engineer that came out to give the white glove service said that grind setting of 20 is around where you want to be with light to medium beans which in all fairness has pretty much been the case plus or minus 1 for most beans I've been running through it.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Evening Gary,

yes the grind is appearing to need to be coarser after the clean, this hasn't happened previously that's my only concern but I obviously did remove the conical burr and maybe altered the grinder slightly?


----------

